# Atlantica Online Forum



## Assari (23. Oktober 2009)

Nabend

Ich habe im Buffed Magazin von dem Game "Atlantica Online" gelesen und wollte hier ins Forum schrieben. So nun fehlt aber das Forum dafür?!

Fänd es toll, wenn das Forum eventuell eingefügt wird, falls es denn möglich ist.

Es ist nich so wichtig wollt aber nurmal nachfragen ;P

Schöne nächtliche Grüße
Assari


----------



## Teal (23. Oktober 2009)

So lange kannst Du hier mal reinschaun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (23. Oktober 2009)

Danke! Ich hoffe es wird hinzugefügt =D


----------

